
How to Scale Microservices with Message Queues, Spring Boot, and Kubernetes - taylodl
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-scale-microservices-with-message-queues-spring-boot-and-kubernetes-f691b7ba3acf
======
scruffyherder
TIL: Apple users live in a single geographic region.

